# Pumpa Comfort – Phễu hút sữa rảnh tay cho mẹ



## trang123 (25/3/21)

*Phễu hút sữa Pumpa Comfort** – Phễu hút sữa rảnh tay cho mẹ*

_Nhằm giúp các bà mẹ tránh được đau lưng, mệt mỏi trong quá trình kích sữa, sản phẩm Pumpa Comfort ra đời. Đây là phiên bản phễu hút sữa silicon giúp mẹ hút sữa rảnh tay và dễ dàng hơn. Mẹ hoàn toàn có thể ngồi ở tư thế thoải mái, tự nhiên nhất để hút sữa thay vì phải ngồi thẳng lưng như trước đây. Cùng MamaBé Mart tìm hiểu những ưu điểm vượt trội của dòng sản phẩm _*phễu hút sữa rảnh tay*_ Pumpa Comfort qua bài viết này nhé._








Sản phẩm phễu hút sữa Pumpa Comfort​
*Điểm vượt trội của sản phẩm phễu hút sữa Pumpa Comfort*

Hầu hết các loại phễu hút sữa trên thị trường hiện nay đều ở dạng nhựa cứng, điều này khiến cho mẹ luôn phải dùng một tay để đỡ bình hút sữa. Công việc hút sữa, kích sữa khá vất vả khiến mẹ cảm thấy mệt mỏi và khó chịu. Với sản phẩm Pumpa Comfort thì hoàn toàn ngược lại.

_Ưu điểm vượt trội của phễu hút sữa rảnh tay Pumpa Comfort_

Sản phẩm *phễu Pumpa* giúp loại bỏ tình trạng co thắt ống dẫn sữa do ống hút nhựa gây nên. Đồng thời, giảm thiểu tối đa nguy cơ mắc phải các căn bệnh như nứt cổ gà, viêm ngực,…

Với thiết kế thông minh, phễu hút sữa Pumpa Comfort giúp kích thích phản xạ xuống sữa tạo dòng chảy tốt hơn, ra nhiều sữa hơn. Người dùng có thể tùy chỉnh khớp ngậm theo khớp ngậm của con để tạo phản xạ ra sữa nhanh chóng.

Ngoài ra, Pumpa Comfort được làm bằng silicon y tế 100% giúp bám chặt vào bầu ngực trong quá trình hút sữa. Đây là lợi thế vượt trội nhất của Pumpa Comfort so với những dòng phễu khác trên thị trường.

Nhằm giúp các bà mẹ kích sữa dễ dàng hơn, nhà sản xuất đã tối ưu trong mặt thiết kế, mọi phụ kiện đều được tối giản, gọn gàng giúp phễu có thể phù hợp với tất cả loại phễu hút sữa trên thị trường hiện nay. Bên cạnh đó, các bà mẹ hoàn toàn có thể sử dụng áo ngực cho con bú để việc hút sữa thảnh thơi và đơn giản hơn.
Để đảm bảo đạt hiệu quả tốt nhất, mẹ nên khử khuẩn phễu hút sữa và dụng cụ trước khi tiến hành hút. Các đơn giản nhất để khử khuẩn chính là đun sôi nước và dụng cụ trong vòng 5 phút.

*Những lưu ý khi sử dụng phễu hút sữa Pumpa Comfort*

Các chuyên gia khuyên rằng mẹ cần lưu ý một số điều sau để đảm bảo việc kích sữa được hiệu quả và dễ dàng nhất:

Vệ sinh sạch sẽ phễu và các phụ kiện đi kèm trước và sau khi kích sữa
Lựa chọn phễu hút sữa vừa size với núm ty, không chọn phễu quá rộng hoặc quá chật dễ làm đau đầu ti, giảm thiểu hiệu quả của việc kích sữa
Kích sữa nhiều lần trong ngày, mỗi lần kích không quá 5-10 phút
Mẹ cần bổ sung chất dinh dưỡng thường xuyên để quá trình sản xuất sữa diễn ra dễ dàng, nhanh chóng, không ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe
Lắp phễu vào máy hút sữa cần phải chú ý mọi khớp nối đều phải kín, đảm bảo không có khe hở để không khí lọt vào, giảm áp lực, không hút được sữa.
*Mua phễu hút sữa rảnh tay Pumpa Comfort chính hãng ở đâu?*


Để lựa chọn được sản phẩm chính hãng tốt cho sức khỏe của cả mẹ và bé, điều quan trọng cần có là một địa chỉ bán hàng uy tín, chất lượng. Trên thị trường hiện nay có không ít các điểm bán phễu hút sữa, tuy nhiên, PPA là địa chỉ duy nhất trên thị trường sản xuất độc quyền phễu hút sữa Pumpa Comfort
PPA _ – sự lựa chọn tốt nhất cho mẹ bỉm sữa_
PPA cam kết mọi sản phẩm, phụ kiện đều chính hãng 100%, khách hàng hoàn toàn có thể tin tưởng lựa chọn.
Đến với PPA ngay hôm nay để tìm kiếm sản phẩm tốt nhất cho sức khỏe của mẹ và bé. Chúng tôi tự hào với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm cùng đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp hứa hẹn sẽ mang đến những sản phẩm chất lượng hoàn hảo cho khách hàng. Mọi thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ qua Hotline để được giải đáp miễn phí.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PPA - Kích sữa từ trái tim
- Cung cấp sản phẩm mẹ bé số 1 Việt Nam
- Sản phẩm phân phối độc quyền tại PPA
- Đổi sản phẩm khi không vừa size
- Hoàn tiền khi sản phẩm lỗi do nhà sản xuất

Fanpage:  https://www.facebook.com/NgocHanLanila.KichSua/
Website:  PUPAMA
Youtube:  https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_2SwnT0lgjPRMjxZvneklQ
Shopee:  https://shopee.vn/shop/390053284/
Hotline: 093 460 89 66

#pheuhutsua #pheupumpin #pumpinpal #mayhutsua #phukienhutsua #pheumedela
#pheuhutsuasilicon #hoangngochan #kichsua #pumpa


----------



## Linh Trang (25/3/21)

Phiếu hút sữa rảnh tay thế này hay thế nhi? cũng tiện nữa


----------

